# Roo's Bow Coo Clip



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

A little belated, but Happy New Year All, anyway ! 

Here's a clip of our fawn male ringneck, Jerusalem (aka Roo), bow cooing to a porcelain Lenox dove figurine. Silly guy...

http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p303/joyfulsongtree/?action=view&current=158638432517.flv

Sorry about the quality, I took it with my cell phone, but you get the idea... 

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was great, Carol! Roo certainly takes his bow cooing seriously  

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Carol, It stated working on the second try here. It is so funny watching him do his dance for the porcelain figurine. They are something aren't they! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure is frustrating when you can't get a girl's attention... poor guy!

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is precious! He also took a bow for his audience. What a star!

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He has excellent taste, though.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, you guys all crack me up !!! I wish I were good at the one liners like that...
Thanks for the appreciation  
Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Carol, 

Great video of "Roo" and his china doll, lol Ringnecks are so precious aren't they.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

that is a great video. I've heard the wild mourning doves around here "cooing" but that's the first time I've ever seen a pet. Quite different from the pigeon coo and just a wee bit louder I do believe. He sure is sweet though.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

lol Jeroooosalem is adorable! 

Licha


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That was hilarious!  

I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL!! I watched it several times and then carried the laptop around to show the rest of the household.   So, so cute!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He was putting heart and soul into that. Terrific video. Thanks.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I thinks that's so precious!!! He coos and bows with such enthusiasm  I hope there's a sequel to this blockbuster movie


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I loved the video. It was so very CUTE !

-hilly


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

This is my take on it............he was telling her that she shouldn't have looked back......got turned into a statue of salt.....silly girl!

PINEY


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Haha, that's so funny, Piney  
And yes, Pete, there is another, I still have to figure out how to edit it though... 
Thanks everyone for the fun feedback  
Best wishes
Carol


----------

